# deal with leased



## tomch (Apr 5, 2011)

I currently have a couple of SD DVR's.
I would like to have a HD DVR. Can I buy a used one from ebay and simply insert my access card?
Does it matter if the unit I get is leased or owned?
I read one guy selling a least unit contacted DT and they said they don't want it back... can I use such a unit by inserting my access card?

Finally what model number should I get?

This is confusing and I appreciate your help.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Search is your friend. 

You won't be able to move access cards around.

You can buy one from ebay and order a new card for it for $20. It does matter if it is leased or owned:
-If it is *new* lease it should activate fine as a leased receiver and you will have a 2 year commitment.
-If it is leased and has been activated before you just wasted your money, it won't be able to be used at all.
-If it is owned (see below) then you can activate it as owned with a new card. You will not have a commitment this way.

You might be able to use that unit, you will need to call and talk to the access card distribution team to get a definite answer. You will have to buy a new card.

You should look for an HR24, then an HR20, then HR22 or HR23, then HR21 last. 

And as I always say:
Remember, when shopping for a used receiver to always check the receiver ID with the access card distribution team (ACDT). Often, whoever first answers the phone at DIRECTV insists they can help with this, and more often than not, they give inaccurate, incomplete, and just downright *wrong* information. Make sure you are talking to the access card distribution team when calling. If the first person you talk to won't transfer you there, call back and speak to someone else that will.

The receiver must have a receiver ID
The receiver must have been owned on the last account it was active on
The receiver must disconnected, no longer receiving programming service
The last account the receiver was on must be in good standing and not past due or in collections

Make certain the agent is looking at the last active account. Some agents are new, and even though they should know better, they sometimes mistakenly think if it was ever leased or ever on an account in bad standing ever in its life it is no good. This is completely incorrect thinking. If all four above are good, then you will be able to use it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You will probably also need a new dish. HD receivers require a different dish than SD, and if your system is and always has been SD, then a new dish is also going to be needed. Factor in that cost (and keep in mind, the HD dish is not the easiest to install/align). As a result, the cheapest route to upgrade to HD is probably to call DirecTV and just order the upgrade through them.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

When I had an SD only setup and bought an HR2x, they offered to install the dish for $40.


----------

